# Perilite as incubation media



## Lincoln Michal (Aug 9, 2019)

I have some observations on how a large amount of perlite could get in a hatchling. I have noticed that a hatchling with an external yolk could take in perlite as it internalizes its yolk sac over time. This could explain perlite with in a hatchling considering the yolk sac is an extension of the gut.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 9, 2019)

Vermiculite is better. Tom has mentioned that he's seen necropsies where hatchlings have eaten perlite and become impacted. So you're thinking that rather than eating it, it is resorbed along with the yolk? Interesting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 9, 2019)

I’ve observed hatchlings eating wet paper towels that are white and supplied simply to add humidity.


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2019)

Lincoln Michal said:


> I have some observations on how a large amount of perlite could get in a hatchling. I have noticed that a hatchling with an external yolk could take in perlite as it internalizes its yolk sac over time. This could explain perlite with in a hatchling considering the yolk sac is an extension of the gut.


No solid is going to get through the yolk sac membrane. They have to ingest it. I'm pretty sure no liquids can get through the membrane either.

Perlite should not be used as an incubation media.


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 16, 2019)

What's the difference between perlite and vermiculite? I have used vermiculite or peat moss to incubate snake eggs.


----------



## Revasius (Aug 21, 2019)

I've used perlite in the past as in incubation medium for geckos, with no issues. With the latest batch of turtles I incubated, they were incubated in topsoil and then placed onto damp paper towel, with zero issue.


----------



## Tom (Aug 21, 2019)

TammyJ said:


> What's the difference between perlite and vermiculite? I have used vermiculite or peat moss to incubate snake eggs.


Different materials. Tortoises invariably ingest some of their incubation media when they hatch. A little bit of vermiculite passes through and does no harm. Perlite breaks down into a sand like material and lines their intestinal tract, preventing nutrient absorption and causing blockages. I've seen it in a necropsy. Looks like gray sand.


----------

